# Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό...



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Τρεις εκδοχές...

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό σε ένα εξωτικό νησί ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.
Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.
Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.
Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.

Ποιος γνωρίζει να μου πει ποια είναι η "σωστή";


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Τέσσερις μάλλον... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

Θα προτιμούσα την τέταρτη: _Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας._ Ανεκτή είναι επίσης στα αφτιά μου και η δεύτερη: _Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας._

Για να κρίνω, με βοηθάει και στις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις η μεγαλόφωνη ανάγνωση των προτάσεων. Η πρώτη με αναγκάζει να την διαβάσω κάνοντας μικρές παύσεις εκεί που βάζει κόμματα η τέταρτη· είναι, με άλλα λόγια, κάτι σαν υπερβολικά λιτή εκδοχή της τέταρτης. Η δεύτερη είναι επίσης ανεκτή, ιδίως αν η παύση μετά το κόμμα διαρκεί κάπως περισσότερο. Την τρίτη δεν μπορώ να την διαβάσω σύμφωνα με το κόμμα της, που με παραπέμπει σε κάτι σαν: _[Ήταν] μια φορά κι έναν καιρό σε ένα εξωτικό νησί. [Εκεί] ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας._


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2015)

Πολύ σωστή μού φαίνεται η ανάλυση του Δόκτορα και συμφωνώ με τις προτιμήσεις του.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα προτιμούσα την τέταρτη: _Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας._ Ανεκτή είναι επίσης στα αφτιά μου και η δεύτερη: _Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας._
> 
> Για να κρίνω, με βοηθάει και στις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις ή μεγαλόφωνη ανάγνωση των προτάσεων. Η πρώτη με αναγκάζει να την διαβάσω κάνοντας μικρές παύσεις εκεί που βάζει κόμματα η τέταρτη· είναι, με άλλα λόγια, κάτι σαν υπερβολικά λιτή εκδοχή της τέταρτης. Η δεύτερη είναι επίσης ανεκτή, ιδίως αν η παύση μετά το κόμμα διαρκεί κάπως περισσότερο. Την τρίτη δεν μπορώ να την διαβάσω σύμφωνα με το κόμμα της, που με παραπέμπει σε κάτι σαν: _[Ήταν] μια φορά κι έναν καιρό σε ένα εξωτικό νησί. [Εκεί] ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας._



Εγώ ήμουν ανάμεσα στην 1 και στην 4. Ωστόσο, όπως σωστά είπες, η 1 με αναγκάζει να σταματώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Όπως θα έλεγαν και οι Εγγλέζοι:

Once upon a time, on a faraway exotic island, there lived a most peculiar elephant.


----------



## mono_aekara (Sep 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Όπως θα έλεγαν και οι Εγγλέζοι:
> 
> Once upon a time, on a faraway exotic island, there lived a most peculiar elephant.



Σωστά... για τους Εγγλέζους  

Νομίζω όμως ότι στα ελληνικά δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να βάζουμε κόμμα μετά από κάθε επιρρηματικό προσδιορισμό, όπως οι Άγγλοι ἠ οι Γάλλοι. 
Επιπλέον το "μια φορά κι ένα καιρό" είναι εισαγωγική φόρμουλα και ο σωστός παραμυθάς δεν θα τη χώριζε εύκολα από την υπόλοιπη ιστορία. Ο Μέγας, λ. χ., δε βάζει ποτέ κόμμα σε αυτό το σημείο στα λαϊκά παραμύθια της συλλογής του.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

...
Για να μην ψάχνω τι να μαγειρέψω, σερβίρω από τα έτοιμα:



daeman said:


> ...
> Πήγ' η γάτα στο χορό (Μπούγκι σαν χορεύεις) - Μαίρη Λω
> 
> 
> ...



*Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ... *(άλλο νήμα, εφτά χρονώ πια, για άλλα ερωτήματα)


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Όπως θα έλεγαν και οι Εγγλέζοι:
> 
> Once upon a time, on a faraway exotic island, there lived a most peculiar elephant.



Once upon a time in the West, the British Mark Knopfler toyed with the Sergio Leone film and theme:


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Οι απόψεις διίστανται, λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Οι απόψεις διίστανται, λοιπόν.



Εύκολα. Δεν υπάρχουν εδώ απαράβατοι κανόνες. Όπως είπες κι εσύ, εξίσου λογικές φαίνονται οι εκδοχές 1 και 4. 

Ο μοναδικός λόγος που ψήφισα το 4 και ανέφερα το αγγλικό δεν είναι ο λόγος που υπέθεσε ο αεκάρας («Νομίζω όμως ότι στα ελληνικά δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να βάζουμε κόμμα μετά από κάθε επιρρηματικό προσδιορισμό, όπως οι Άγγλοι ἠ οι Γάλλοι»). Η εισαγωγή των παραμυθιών υπηρετεί, στο μυαλό μου, το μοτίβο «Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ήταν...». Αφού ξεκινώ με αυτό το δεδομένο, ο χρονικός προσδιορισμός χώνεται στη μέση και σπάει το κλισέ μου. Στο δικό μου κλισέ ο τοπικός προσδιορισμός είναι παρένθετος και θέλω να το δείξω. Γι' αυτό τον βάζω μέσα σε κόμματα. 

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Οι απόψεις διίστανται, λοιπόν.


Μα σε πολλά πράγματα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις. :)

Εδώ θα βρεις 22 παραμύθια από τον ίδιο συγγραφέα σε ένα e-book. Θα παρατηρήσεις ότι στο ξεκίνημά τους έχουν κάθε λογής μορφή. Τα περισσότερα αρχίζουν «Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ήταν...» ή «...ζούσε...», αλλά θα δεις κι άλλες περιπτώσεις, ανάμεσά τους μια με στίξη σαν το δικό μας παράδειγμα: «Μιά φορά κι έναν καιρό, ένα όμορφο ανοιξιάτικο πρωινό, μια μικρή καφετιά κάμπια βγήκε από το αυγό της, στο σημείο που το είχε αφήσει η μαμά της» και μια με ελλειπτική στίξη: «Μια φορά και έναν καιρό πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια όταν ακόμα τα καράβια είχαν μόνο πανιά και κουπιά, ένα πλοίο που ταξίδευε στο Αιγαίο βούλιαξε σε κάποιες απόκρημνες ακτές προσπαθώντας να βρει καταφύγιο από τη φουσκοθαλασσιά» -- εδώ χρειάζεται κόμμα πριν από το «όταν».

Τι θέλω να πω; Άκουσε τις διαφορετικές απόψεις και ακολούθησε το γλωσσικό αισθητήριό σου.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι θέλω να πω; Άκουσε τις διαφορετικές απόψεις και ακολούθησε το γλωσσικό αισθητήριό σου.



Αυτό ακριβώς θα κάνω.
Καλό βράδυ να έχετε!


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Τι θέλω να πω; Άκουσε τις διαφορετικές απόψεις και ακολούθησε το γλωσσικό αισθητήριό σου.



Αυτό ακριβώς. Και τον ρυθμό σου όταν το διαβάζεις, δηλαδή τον ρυθμό που θέλεις να υποδείξεις στον αναγνώστη όταν θα διαβάζει το κείμενό σου, μια που εδώ τα κόμματα είναι μάλλον προαιρετικά.

Σε παραμύθι, ιδίως στην αρχή και ειδικά με το κλασικό «Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό», θα περίμενα κάπως αργό ρυθμό, μια εισαγωγή λάου-λάου (εκτός αν ξεκινά επίτηδες με καταιγιστικό ρυθμό και δράση, απνευστί), άρα μάλλον θα έβαζα το κόμμα. Αλλά κι αυτό μια γνώμη είναι, γιατί όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης (και πώς θέλει να τα μεταδώσει) δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος.

Είναι και οι ανάσες της γιαγιάς που θυμάμαι, βλέπεις, που ενώ η γλώσσα της πήγαινε παντού ροδάνι, στα παραμύθια καταλάγιαζε και γλύκαινε, αρχίζοντας την αφήγηση ήρεμα κι αργά.


----------



## mono_aekara (Sep 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Στο δικό μου κλισέ ο τοπικός προσδιορισμός είναι παρένθετος και θέλω να το δείξω. Γι' αυτό τον βάζω μέσα σε κόμματα.
> 
> Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.



Έχει μια λογική. 
Όμως, αν πρέπει με το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο να βάλω κόμμα, θα θεωρήσω κάπως πιο φυσική και ευέλικτη τη στίξη ν. 2: ασύνδετο σχήμα μεταξύ των 2 επιρρ. προσδ. (ενός χρονικού και ενός τοπικού) και μετά αρχίζει η ιστορία χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη διακοπή, όπως στη φράση "στο θέατρο είδα ...". 
Σκεφτείτε πάλι τι μας βγαίνει πιο φυσικά: "Χτες στο θέατρο είδα..." ή "Χτες, στο θέατρο, είδα". Προσωπικά τη δεύτερη στίξη θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο αν ήμουν στο μέσο της αφήγησής μου ή του διαλόγου και ήθελα να διευκρινίσω χωροχρονικά σε πιο ακριβώς σημείο της (πλούσιας) χτεσινής μέρας είδα κάτι.



drsiebenmal said:


> Μα σε πολλά πράγματα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις. :)
> «Μιά φορά κι έναν καιρό, ένα όμορφο ανοιξιάτικο πρωινό, μια μικρή καφετιά κάμπια βγήκε από το αυγό της, στο σημείο που το είχε αφήσει η μαμά της» και μια με ελλειπτική στίξη: «Μια φορά και έναν καιρό πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια όταν ακόμα τα καράβια είχαν μόνο πανιά και κουπιά, ένα πλοίο που ταξίδευε στο Αιγαίο βούλιαξε σε κάποιες απόκρημνες ακτές προσπαθώντας να βρει καταφύγιο από τη φουσκοθαλασσιά».



Νομίζω ότι σε αυτά τα παραδείγματα η στίξη ν. 4 (2ος προσδ. εντός κομμάτων) επιβάλλεται: έχουμε 2 χρονικούς προσδ., έναν γενικό και έναν ειδικό --> επεξήγηση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

mono_aekara said:


> Σκεφτείτε πάλι τι μας βγαίνει πιο φυσικά: "Χτες στο θέατρο είδα..." ή "Χτες, στο θέατρο, είδα".



Αυτό δεν διαφέρει από το κεντρικό παράδειγμα μόνο στα μήκη των φράσεων. Μη μου ζητήσεις όμως να δώσω τώρα περισσότερες εξηγήσεις. Αρκεί να κρέμεται η απειλή ότι μπορεί να δώσω αργότερα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2015)

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό σε ένα εξωτικό νησί ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.

(Με πρόλαβε ο Αεκάρας). Πουθενά δεν είναι αναγκαίο το κόμμα. Οι επιρρηματικοί προσδιορισμοί (Ζούσε > Πότε ζούσε; Πού ζούσε;) κατά τις τυπογραφικές συμβάσεις της νέας ελληνικής δεν χρειάζεται να απομονώνονται. Στην αγγλική, ναι, η στίξη είναι διαφορετική. Και με έχετε βαρεθεί να λέω ότι στα νέα ελληνικά δεν ακολουθούμε τη στίξη της αγγλικής.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2015)

mono_aekara said:


> ...
> Νομίζω ότι σε αυτά τα παραδείγματα η στίξη ν. 4 (2ος προσδ. εντός κομμάτων) επιβάλλεται: έχουμε 2 χρονικούς προσδ., έναν γενικό και έναν ειδικό --> επεξήγηση.



Σ' αυτά τα παραδείγματα, ναι, έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ.

Αλλά πρέπει να γράφουμε πάντα, για παράδειγμα, «σήμερα, στις 9» ή για να το επεκτείνω στους τοπικούς προσδιορισμούς, «εδώ, στην Ελλάδα»;

Γιατί έχω σβήσει πολλά τέτοια κόμματα που μου πρόσθεσαν αυθαίρετα εκεί που έκρινα ότι δεν χρειάζονταν καθόλου και το μόνο που κατάφερναν ήταν να διασπούν χωρίς λόγο τη ροή του κειμένου.


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2015)

σήμερα, στις 9, ...
εδώ, στην Ελλάδα, ...

Εδώ έχουμε κάτι ελαφρά διαφορετικό: επεξήγηση. Δηλαδή θα μπορούσαν να σταθούν από μόνες τους οι φράσεις γραμματικο-συντακτικά, αλλά με τις επεξηγήσεις προστίθενται ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες. Η επεξήγηση (των επιρρημάτων εν προκειμένω) μπορεί να απομονωθεί μέσα σε κόμματα. (Έχω τη γνώμη πάντως ότι αυτό δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό).

Για παράδειγμα, εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία, έχουμε περίεργες, σχεδόν γεροντοκορίστικες, ευαισθησίες σε σχέση με τα γλωσσικά θέματα.

Για παράδειγμα, εδώ στη Λεξιλογία έχουμε περίεργες, σχεδόν γεροντοκορίστικες, ευαισθησίες σε σχέση με τα γλωσσικά θέματα.


----------



## mono_aekara (Sep 24, 2015)

Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι γλωσσολόγος με διατριβή στην ελληνική σύνταξη, αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι οι εκφράσεις "σήμερα στις 9", "σήμερα το απόγευμα" κτλ δεν είναι ακριβώς επεξηγήσεις. Το "στις 9" δεν εξηγεί τι είναι το "σήμερα" (δε μας λέει τι μέρα έχουμε, λ. χ.) ≠ το "όταν τα καράβια είχαν ακόμα πανιά" δίνει ξεκάθαρα έξτρα πληροφορίες για το "μια φορά κι έναν καιρό".


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η εισαγωγή των παραμυθιών υπηρετεί, στο μυαλό μου, το μοτίβο «Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ήταν...». Αφού ξεκινώ με αυτό το δεδομένο, ο χρονικός προσδιορισμός χώνεται στη μέση και σπάει το κλισέ μου. Στο δικό μου κλισέ ο τοπικός προσδιορισμός είναι παρένθετος και θέλω να το δείξω. Γι' αυτό τον βάζω μέσα σε κόμματα.
> 
> Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε ένα εξωτικό νησί, ζούσε ένας παράξενος ελέφαντας.



Χωρίς να θέλω να πω ότι ο Παύλος Τσίμας δημιουργεί τους κανόνες που πρέπει να ακολουθούμε, χάρηκα που διάβασα το χτεσινό του άρθρο στα Νέα και αντιλήφθηκα ότι τον επηρεάζουν παρόμοιες σκέψεις:

Ήταν κάποτε, στη γερμανική πόλη Ουλμ, ένας ράφτης που πίστευε ότι ο άνθρωπος μπορούσε να πετάξει. 
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5280379/o-rafths-o-ingkrao-o-alekshs/


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2015)

Once a-pun a time...


----------

